# Houston police released OIS fatal



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Bodycam Footage of Suspect Fatally Shooting Houston Officer and Injuring Another
Houston, Texas — The Houston Police Department released body camera footage related to the September 20th, 2021 shooting that killed one police officer and wounded another. At approximately 7:30am, Houston police officers assigned to the major offenders division attempted to execute an arrest warrant for 31-year-old Deon Ledet. Officer Johnson knocked on the door and a female answered. Officer Johnson stated the Officers had an arrest warrant for Ledet and asked if he was inside the residence. The female was asked to step outside. Ledet opened fire striking Officer William Jeffrey and Sgt. Charles Vance. Officer Jeffrey, who was standing to the officer’s right in the doorway, can be seen collapsing to the ground immediately after the gunfire starts. Sgt. Vance, who was standing behind Jeffrey, falls to the ground also and crawls away, telling another officer he’s been hit. Officers returned fire and sought cover. Ledet was fatally shot and succumbed to his injuries at the scene. Officer Jeffrey was pronounced dead at a hospital following the shooting. Sgt. Vance was transported in serious but stable condition and was released from the hospital several days later.


----------

